# base lotion supplier



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

whos base  lotion do you like ?theres some nice "dup " fos that i would like to add to lotion. I dont really need a gallon, but thats what it looks like what most places sell?


----------



## carebear (Nov 21, 2009)

I love aquatech.  They sell some lovely stuff (I prefer the hemp oil one, myself).  They do sell by the gallon, though.  The price includes shipping.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks, i will look into that.


----------



## carillon (Nov 22, 2009)

Wholesale Supplies Plus has a sampler pack for $24.95 that includes 8 - 2oz samples of the different bases they offer.  It seems a shame to buy that though, when you can buy an entire gallon of their lotion bases starting at $13.50 up to $22.50 for their premium bases.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought about buying the sample package of lotion from WSP until I saw the price!  WOW That is so not even worth it!  16 oz for $22?  I've heard great things about their Goat Milk and Honey.  Only thing that keeps me from ordering it is I've read it's VERY thick and best packaged in a jar.  I don't like using lotions and stuff out of a jar cuz it gets under my fingernails.  YUK!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2009)

> I love aquatech. They sell some lovely stuff (I prefer the hemp oil one, myself). They do sell by the gallon, though. The price includes shipping.



Ditto, it's my fav.

Catalina has basic lotion by the gallon for $12.00. Sometimes I find I need an economy lotion & use it.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my, aquatech's lotion is some pricey stuff!!!  Good stuff?


----------



## carebear (Nov 29, 2009)

it's not that expensive when you think about it - shipping is included in their price!

and yes, good stuff.  at least the hemp is.  rocks my little tiny world.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's true...  cuz the shipping usually KILLS me!!!   Sometimes I wish I lived close to WSP so I could shop there... But then I'm glad I don't because I'd be broke.  HAHA


----------



## Healinya (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm impressed that their samples are huge for those prices. Five 4oz; one 2 oz lotion base for only $15 with shipping, their philosophy sounds great. I'm definately going to get some samples. Thanks, I'm glad I caught this thread.


----------



## carillon (Dec 7, 2009)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> I thought about buying the sample package of lotion from WSP until I saw the price!  WOW That is so not even worth it!  16 oz for $22?  I've heard great things about their Goat Milk and Honey.  Only thing that keeps me from ordering it is I've read it's VERY thick and best packaged in a jar.  I don't like using lotions and stuff out of a jar cuz it gets under my fingernails.  YUK!



I would disagree with the suggestion to put it in a jar.  I poured WSP's Goat Milk & Honey in Mailbus and tottles, and 8 oz bottles with a pump and it worked perfectly.  No way would I package that lotion in a jar unless it had a pump with it.  I gues some people might consider it "very" thick if they are used to using thin, runny lotions.   It is a good thick lotion, probably similar in consistency to something like Lubriderm.


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted that!  That was really what kept me from buying it.  I read alot of people saying it was really thick.  I usually package my bottles in an bottle with a disc cap.  Is the GMH too thick for that?
I think I want to try the hemp lotion from aquatech.  Sounds great, and the price is pretty good considering it has s/h included.
thanks


----------



## carillon (Dec 14, 2009)

I think it depends on the type of bottle.  I don't like PET bottles for lotion with a disc cap, but if you're using HDPE - LDPE bottles it ought to be ok.  

I bought lotion from someone once in a PET bottle with a disc cap.  The bottle ended up cracking when I tried to squeeze some lotion out of it.  It was thick lotion and therefore required either violently shaking the bottle to force it to the opening of the cap, or else exerting pressure on it to make it flow out.  Either way, it was a work out (sort of like the old ketchup commercials), and I would never buy it again because of it.  If you want to use PET bottles, you will be ok as long as you have a pump.


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's great information.  I use HDPE or LDPE for my bottles.  I don't like the PET for my disc caps.  So the GMH lotion would be good in one of those bottles?  I don't like the malibu's either.  Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Saltysteele (Dec 17, 2009)

i love wsp's goatmilk and honey lotion.

it's very thick, and after a minute or so, it's not greasy.  your skin almost feels like a silky feeling, but dry.

i also like their malibu bottles.  you can get 48 4 oz bottles for 22 or so, and the lids aren't too bad, either


----------



## honor435 (Jan 1, 2010)

i ended up buying a gallon from wsp, its the "silk and satin" it is very thick, but awesome, people say its better than bath and body works. I did put it into jars, i dont mind taking one finger to get it out. Im very interested in aquatech, shipping included, nice.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great Info*

Thanks for all that info.  I have been cruising the net for a week looking for a good base lotion.  I am not really feeling like I want to take on "one more thing" by trying to make my own lotion, but I want to use a lotion that is scented to match whatever soap I am using, plus I thought the matching sets would make nice gifts.  The hemp and goats milk and honey are now on my list to try.  Would welcome any other suggestions as well.  I have very dry skin, compounded in the winter by dry radiator heat and use of a woodstove.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I also am going to get the hemp from aquatech, and the goats milk and honey from wsp.  Just to offer an option on lotion.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 8, 2010)

Carebear, is it the hemp lotion or the hemp butter that you use, or do you use both?  And if you use both, your opinion of each?


----------



## Phyra02 (Jan 19, 2010)

i just want to chime in and say that I use the goats milk and honey from WSP and love it. My husband takes it to work and all of his coworkers steal his lotion. I made the mistake of buying the 8 oz PET bottles w the disc tops and it is a PITA to get out. I have to buy some pumps and see if that works out better. Great lotion though.


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2010)

I use the lotion.  I'm not fond of their butters.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 19, 2010)

I got my sample pack tonight.  It's the all natural line.  OMG... I love it all, but particularly the Hemp-Olive butter and the Tropical Butter.  To die for.  Not greasy, absorbs immediately and feels wonderful.  I didn't try the lotion yet.  Will get to that in the morning.  So far I am sold.  Will be buying from Aquatech.


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2010)

It's great stuff.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 20, 2010)

You are so right, Carebear.  The Omega-3 Hemp lotion is the bomb and I will be ordering a gallon (for ME!!!!).  No more Bath & Body Shop or Signature Club.


----------



## carebear (Jan 20, 2010)

order a pump too - MUCH EASIER to deal with the stuff.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 21, 2010)

Out of the sampler you got, is the Hemp lotion your favorite lotion?  Tell me more about it... haha  Is it nice and thick?  How bout feel... is it greasy? Does it soak in right away?  What do you think the difference between the hemp and premium lotions is?  I use LDPE rounds that are very squeezable for the lotion I have now (which am not impressed with), will the hemp work for that bottle or is a pump better?  On the website, it doesnt' state what FO load it can hold.  I think I use 3% right now.. will the hemp hold that much??  so many questions... lol
I'm waiting on my taxes to get here so I can make an order and just do NOT know what to get yet!!!  
I'm so glad this topic is here!


----------



## carebear (Jan 21, 2010)

The hemp is my fave of the sampler.  The hemp is not a thick or heavy lotion, it sinks right in with no greasy feel and while it leaves my skin nice and mositurized there is no heavy feel left behind.  (I used an aveeno  on my BF and he said that made him sweat, this doesn't - if that makes sense).  I have it in PET bottles both squeeze-ish (really shake down and squeeze a bit) and with pump depending on the size and both work great.  I don't think it would be good in a tottle or anything of that nature.  I do like it better than the premium lotion tho that is pretty nice too.  It is WAY better than their lower cost options.

The hemp is slightly greenish, so if you are coloring your lotions I don't know if that's an issue.  and I don't know about fragrance load - I use 1% (I cannot imagine going to 3% - I'd die!!).  Aquatech seems to recommend 0.75 - 1% http://www.aquatech-skincare.com/htmls/ ... uction.htm.  I've not tried higher.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 21, 2010)

I know Carebear doesn't care for the butters, but I love them.  They sent me two... the Hemp-Olive butter and the Polynesian Butter Cream.  They are both wonderful.
The Hemp-Olive is heavier and greasier.  It takes a minute to absorb, but once it does it does not leave you feeling greasy.  It's fairly heavy, jar only.
The Polynesian Butter Cream is my favorite of the two.  It is lighter (in color and texture) than the Hemp-Olive.  It absorbs immediately with no greasiness whatsoever and leaves your sking feeling like satin.  Again, jar only.
I did not receive the premium lotion.  I got the Pure and Natural sampler pack.  In addition to the Omega 3 and Hemp lotion, they also sent me the Pure and Natural lotion.  I haven't used that one yet.  I will be trying it tomorrow morning.
I will also say that when I called them they were excellent to deal with and shipped really fast. 
I will be doing business with them, for sure.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 22, 2010)

*Jury is in on the Pure and Natural Lotion*

The jury (of 1) is in on the Pure and Natural lotion.  I didn't care for it.  It's very thick and initially very greasy.  It needs to be rubbed and rubbed and still it does lay on your skin for a few minutes before it absorbs.  If you were in a hurry to put on some lotion and get dressed, you'd be in trouble.  
It did a fine job of softening my skin, and does not leave a greasy feel once it absorbs, but it was too much work getting there.  I will be going with the Polynesian Butter Cream.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm so going to order the hemp lol.  I like hearing that it's non greasy, but not heavy.  I know exactly what you mean by not making him sweat.  LOL  Some lotions feel heavy!  If you are able to squeeze it out of a PET bottle, I should be good with the LDPE bottles I have.  They're very squeezable.  Right?  lol
Right now I use the GM lotion base from Natures Garden.  It's ok....  The amount of water they recommend makes a pretty thin lotion.  And it also leaves kind of a stickiness after using it that I don't really care for.  So I am on a mission to find a better lotion.  I'm kind of at a toss up over the GMH from WSP, and the Hemp from Aquatech.  LOL


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 3, 2010)

I got my order of the sample set of lotions.  I love, love, LOVE the hemp lotion!!!!  non greasy, no tackiness....  I was a little worried seeing it wasn't very thick, but it's awesome!  The premium lotion is pretty fab too.  Not really interested in the spray lotion.  I'm taking them all to work tomorrow to get some feed back on all of them!  Thanks for directing me to that site carebear!!!


----------



## carebear (Feb 3, 2010)

I just knew you'd love it.

They should pay me for all the people I send their way!


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL!  Heck yeah, you should get some royalty fees.  HAHA  and she is sooo nice!  I ordered it on Friday, and she called me about 5 minutes later to tell me it'll be shipped Fed Ex and wanted to make sure someone would be at home!  A+ products, A+ Customer Service, that makes a GREAT company!!   Thanks so much for the point to them carebear!!!!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 15, 2010)

reading about aquatech, i think i will buy the sampler package, which is nice 4 oz samples, for 15$ thats shipping too, before i buy a gallon. cant wait, i ordered hempz fo and i really want to add it to some lotion!


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 16, 2010)

ohhh you're going to love, love LOVE, the hemp lotion!!!!  Actually, all of the samples were pretty darn good! But I did turn around and order a gallon of the hemp.  Everyone at work loves it.  I DO need to figure out where on my label I put the fragrance.  Oh, and she ships soooo quickly too!  Ordered tues nite, it was here on friday!
I was going to order a pump but dang they are pricey!  We had just gotten a big thing of vanilla creamer from sams that comes with a pump (the kind u see at the gas stations) so I snagged the new one and used it on the lotion and it fit perfect!  Just reused the pump we had from the empty bottle of creamer for the new one!  no waste!  ha
I also ordered the sample set from wsp, and think i'm going with the GMH. So I'll have both the hemp and GMH.
lemme know what u think of it!  I know you'll love it!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok i got my aquatech lotion samples, they gave me a free 4 oz, after already having a good deal of 6 for 15$! my question is: they say in their Q&a if you can add you own fo they say it isnt rec  becuase it doesnt "bind" well, then what is unfrag lotion for?? carebear you have added fo to the hemp havent you? what was your thought? who else had added fos to aquatechs lotion, how much? did it thin it out, not mix well??


----------



## carebear (Feb 19, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> ok i got my aquatech lotion samples, they gave me a free 4 oz, after already having a good deal of 6 for 15$! my question is: they say in their Q&a if you can add you own fo they say it isnt rec  becuase it doesnt "bind" well, then what is unfrag lotion for?? carebear you have added fo to the hemp havent you? what was your thought?





> Lotions and creams are pre-made with the oils, so adding more outside of the initial formula will not bind well.* Color, botanical extracts and scent are fine up to 1.0%*.


They meant don't add your own extra oils like squaline or something.  FO is fine.  and it works very well.  I don't color mine, though, because I get the hemp lotion and I love the faint green hemp shade, plus I'm afraid that the green will make other colors strange.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you get the sample of the different preservative premium lotion?  That's what I got.  Isn't the hemp great? I like the other lotions too, premium is good too!  I like the spray, but really wouldn't use it much, so just ordered the gallon of the hemp.  I also ordered a gallon of gmh lotion from wsp for a thicker base of lotion.
My question is, where on the label do you put your fragrance?


----------



## carebear (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the hemp, like the premium.
Good question - ingredients in there at 1% or less can be in any order you please, so I put it last (actually mine reads "may contain fragrance" because I sell a good deal unfragranced).


----------



## honor435 (Feb 19, 2010)

they gave me a free sample of the premium, do you feel a difference in the lotions? I do like the feel of the hemp.
wsp silk and satin is very nice, but very thick, people seem to like it, i added fo and it doesnt seem to stay mixed very well?


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 19, 2010)

do you mean a difference in the 2 premiums?  If so, I didn't feel one at all!  The hemp seems to be more "powdery" feeling after drydown than the premium is.  But, I'm strange, I HATE the feeling of dry hands and feet, so for myself I don't use the hemp very much.  I actually prefer the basic because there's a big of the "greasy" feel afterwards.  LOL  Doesn't bode well at work when I have to type after applying it so I have to wipe my hands on my pants.  haha

Thanks carebear!  I had added the fragrance at the very end too... I did tone my fo from 3% down to 1%.  LOL  Just because I like to smell my lotion very strongly, doesn't mean everyone else does.  This will definately be an FO saver for me too.  HAHA


----------



## honor435 (Feb 19, 2010)

no a dif in after bath and premium?


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 19, 2010)

ya know, I didn't really use the after bath lotion.  I think that is just a thinned down version?  I'm not really sure!  I like the spray on lotion.. but my dumb butt messed up with my FO measuring and put like 6% cucumber melon FO in it..  holy cow!  not even usable now LOL


----------



## oldragbagger (Feb 20, 2010)

Anybody try the firming milk lotion.  I definitely need some firming....if it works.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been using the firming lotion.  Honestly, I've never gotten results from those.  I've used a few bottles of the philosophy amazing grace firming lotion and never noticed a difference.  The firming lotion is a nice one, but as far as it really doing much of any firming?  I haven't noticed it..  But maybe that's something you have to use regularly to notice? But like I said, using my other stuff from philosophy i never noticed anything.  Not sure it's worth the extra $$ for the firming property.  Maybe someone else has had any different reaction?


----------



## oldragbagger (Feb 21, 2010)

Who am I kidding.  I have enough extra skin hanging around to cover a small person.  That would take one hell of a lotion.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL  I know what you mean, I'm pretty thin, and had twins...  doesn't quite go back where it came from after that.  lol


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

im not that impressed with aquatechs lotion, i like the 6 bottles for 15 bucks though, i think i will stay with wsp' silk and satin, one gallon for 22, it IS thick, but i really like how it feels. someone on here had some gm lotion from wsp for sale, do you still have it? cant find the post.


----------

